# blue convicts?



## punk_123 (Sep 4, 2007)

i have been trying to breed a stripe convict, which was called a turquoise convict, with an albino to get the result of a blue convict. i have recently read that the blue convicts are really another species altogether. has anyone had luck with breeding an actual blue convict? His first babies have beautiful golden dorsal fins and blue tail and anal fins, can i hope for more?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The way I understand breedingâ€¦

When you cross two fish who are different color morphs of the same speciesâ€¦ the result is either a percentage of eachâ€¦ and/or the offspring look like one parent, but hold a recessive gene for the second parentâ€™s colorâ€¦

When you cross two fish of different speciesâ€¦ the offspring look like a blend of each parent, often to varying degreesâ€¦

I would expect some exceptions to this rule thoughâ€¦ This also may be an oversimplification, if so I'm sure someone else will clarify...


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Fish Guy has some, I don't know exactly how he did it, but I'm sure he will have some info.
:fish:


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Um never heard of a turquoise Convict. Sure it's not a severum they can have very similar bars when young?

Might get a better response in the Central American section. 
I can tell you now everyone will want to see pics!!


----------



## punk_123 (Sep 4, 2007)

it's definitly a convict here's a pic 
http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk70 ... 400991.jpg
you can't really see the blue on him on the pic
here's his babies
http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk70 ... 401017.jpg


----------

